# Fortnite anyone?



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Feb 4, 2020)

Who all plays fortnite on here? If you play do you try to play in the cash tournaments or just to have fun?


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 4, 2020)

I play it occasionally for fun. I really suck in building stuff, pretty much only use it to reach the chests because in an actual fight I just can't keep up. I won a few games with just shooting though. 

Jacob


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 4, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> Who all plays fortnite on here? If you play do you try to play in the cash tournaments or just to have fun?



Well hell yeah! From one 11 Bang Bang to another, Thank you for your oath and service brother! 

I spent 6 long years with 2-14th Inf , 10th Mountain Division. I'm still stuck in the muck n mire of the area as well. Originally from just outside Ft. Benning Georgia...At any rate ; 

I mostly play PubG but when I get sick of that I turn to fortnite. You can add me if you like. hmu in dm and I will give you my username.


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Feb 4, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Well hell yeah! From one 11 Bang Bang to another, Thank you for your oath and service brother!
> 
> I spent 6 long years with 2-14th Inf , 10th Mountain Division. I'm still stuck in the muck n mire of the area as well. Originally from just outside Ft. Benning Georgia...At any rate ;
> 
> I mostly play PubG but when I get sick of that I turn to fortnite. You can add me if you like. hmu in dm and I will give you my username.


Thank you for you service as well BROTHER! I haven’t played PUBG on a console yet only my phone, I will download it it today though! What platform do you play on? I myself am a PS4 guy, I don’t really care for the Xbox controllers.


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Feb 4, 2020)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> I play it occasionally for fun. I really suck in building stuff, pretty much only use it to reach the chests because in an actual fight I just can't keep up. I won a few games with just shooting though.
> 
> Jacob


I am not a good builder either, half the time I forget to build and just try to shoot it out!


----------



## DarkLordMelkor (Feb 10, 2020)

It is 2020 and peoples still playing copycat game? sigh.


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 26, 2020)

I try but I can't. I just can't.


----------



## doug mirabelli (Sep 13, 2020)

I suck too but enjoy playing for some reason. Also met a couple funny folk on there. Anybody wanna play n talk growing give me a shout


----------

